# The Old Garage, Setchey, Kings Lynn, sept 2011.



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

Not a lot pf history on this. Obviously Setchey garage, apparently has laid derelict for over 30 years. the pics....


----------



## maximus (Sep 12, 2011)

Again,excellent pics!

Like the scarecrow,although the actual place is scarier than he is!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Max, yes it was a bit weird in there. I kept hearing things!


----------



## maximus (Sep 12, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks Max, yes it was a bit weird in there. I kept hearing things!



 scary stuff!!


----------



## tattooed (Sep 12, 2011)

*Nice!*

Awesome images! Thanks for sharing


----------



## alex76 (Sep 12, 2011)

nice find there black shuck love the old pump


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

alex76 said:


> nice find there black shuck love the old pump



thank you for that.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

alex76 said:


> nice find there black shuck love the old pump[/QThanks a lot


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

maximus said:


> scary stuff!!



Maximus, are you from my locale??


----------

